# Not sure where to begin



## HoneeBee912 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wow how can a relationship change in a matter of weeks. I know this Covid has been hard on everyone but what did I do wrong? What was the straw that broke the camel’s back?
To begin I met my soulmate when I was 17. I just turned 53 last month. We celebrated 27 years of marriage back in May. I honestly thought we would grow old and die together.
What I thought started off as a bad day at work turned into a nightmare. After two weeks of being hostile towards me, I overheard him on the phone saying “I’m not sure how she’s going to react.” I immediately questioned him and asked what was going on. You need to tell me something. Well he told me he no longer wanted to be married to me. He didn’t think we had anything left to save. I guess this is what it feels like to be hit by a train.
I admit there were some signs that we both ignored. And Covid did not help. I’m not ready to give up on our marriage. Although we’ve had problems, we’ve never received professional counseling. I think it would be unfair to give up without at least trying, but he needs to be willing to fight along with me. If he’s already thrown in the towel then don’t let my tears stop you from doing what you’ve already made up your mind to do.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’m so sorry to hear this after your very long marriage. Is there another woman?


----------



## HoneeBee912 (Oct 6, 2020)

Thank you so much, I don’t think it’s another woman. We’ve just grown apart. Got too comfortable and missed all the signs. And now I don’t know if I’ll ever have a chance to fix it. It just hurts so bad! I know I have to accept the outcome but I don’t even know how to live without him. He’s all I’ve ever known.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

HoneeBee912 said:


> Thank you so much, I don’t think it’s another woman. We’ve just grown apart. Got too comfortable and missed all the signs. And now I don’t know if I’ll ever have a chance to fix it. It just hurts so bad! I know I have to accept the outcome but I don’t even know how to live without him. He’s all I’ve ever known.


Who was he talking to on the phone? I bet there is another woman involved.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> Who was he talking to on the phone? I bet there is another woman involved.


I am curious about this confident as well.



HoneeBee912 said:


> I admit there were some signs that we both ignored.


What signs were ignored?


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

HoneeBee912 said:


> Thank you so much, I don’t think it’s another woman. We’ve just grown apart. Got too comfortable and missed all the signs. And now I don’t know if I’ll ever have a chance to fix it. It just hurts so bad! I know I have to accept the outcome but I don’t even know how to live without him. He’s all I’ve ever known.


What signs were those that you missed? Your H has spoken to you about his unhappiness at all?


----------

